# Cheaper, Used native 1080p or 720p projector on a budget



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I am looking for a cheaper, used native 1080p or 720p projector with HDMI from a good company (BenQ, Viewsonic, Optoma) to replace the one that unexpectedly broke.

I wanted to eventually replace the projector that broke with a 4K one when we moved to a bigger place in a year, but since my unexpectedly broke, I am looking for a cheaper, replacement that I can use for one year and then sell when we move and get a larger house.

Thanks!

EDIT:
Used is probably the way I will go. My previous one was a cheaper, slightly less than 720p, therefore if I can spend less than 175, I can live with it for the next year until we move and I get my 4K.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Easy answer...Panasonic PTAE-8000U. Get one, used. You will be happy for years. I sold mine, wish I still had it.


----------



## Dolbyatmos11.4.4 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have two spare projectors Epson 5025 and a Sony 45 es if your interested


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

Quick question, I can get a brand new, cheaper Chinese branded Excelvan Q7 which is stated to be a native 720p. As stated before, I am only keeping this for a year until we move and I get a much better 4k one. Is the Excelvan Q7 (or equivalent) native 720p projector, be a suitable replacement for my broken non HD projector?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

iKokomo said:


> Quick question, I can get a brand new, cheaper Chinese branded Excelvan Q7 which is stated to be a native 720p. As stated before, I am only keeping this for a year until we move and I get a much better 4k one. Is the Excelvan Q7 (or equivalent) native 720p projector, be a suitable replacement for my broken non HD projector?


You really want 1080P. A good used Panasonic would be a good way to go. Or a later model used Epson. Check the total number of hours on the lamps, however. A new projector lamp can run from $200 - $350. Lamp life is anywhere from 2500 hours to 4000 hours.


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

I can let go my spare Optoma HD33 if interested. I 'think' 1140 lamp hours. Go 1080p whichever projector you choose.


----------

